# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqiptarët, si shitën tokën e Mbretëreshës

## Xhuxhumaku

*Shqiptarët, si shitën tokën e Mbretëreshës * 

_Çmimi 7 mijë paund për një metër katror para Buckingam Palace_


Emigrantë shqiptarë në Angli, të cilët tregtojnë me karroca qofte dhe hot-dog për turistët në oborrim e pallatit mbretëror Buckingam Palace, kanë mundur të realizojnë një nga mashtrimet më spektakolare. U kanë shitur tokën e Mbretëreshës ambulantëve të tjerë me çmime të pabesueshme, 10 mijë paund për një metër katror 

A e dini se pak kohë më parë bashkëatdhetarët tanë në Angli për pak nuk e nxorrën nga shinat Mbretëreshën Elizabetë II? Ngjarja erdhi në vëmendje të mediave për shkak se një ditë të bukur humori i mbretëreshës ndryshoi. Gruaja e famshme, që kishte për zakon të zgjohej në mëngjes në dhomën e saj në Buckingam Palace dhe hapte dritaren për të marrë ajër të pastër dhe hedhur një sy mbi turmën e turistëve dhe admiruesve të tjerë poshtë në oborr, me kalimin e kohës ishte bërë nervoze. Jo sepse admiruesit mungonin, por sepse me të hapur dritaren, i përplasej në fytyrë duhma e qepës dhe të tjera aroma të forta që lëshojnë qoftet e salsiçet e pjekura. E interesuar Mbretëresha kishte mësuar se poshtë ballkonit të saj, një numër gjithmonë në rritje emigrantësh shqiptarë, kishin nisur tu shisnin hot-dog e qofte turistëve të shumtë. Vërtet e bezdisur, Mbretëresha kishte kontaktuar me drejtuesit e policisë, të cilët kishin mbërritur me urgjencë. Pak fjalë të shkëmbyera dhe vërtet të nesërmen emigrantët, që shisnin qofte, nuk u dukën, pasi e kaluan natën në qeli. Por çudia zgajti fare pak. Një ditë më pas Mbretëresha sërish do të thithte bashkë me ajrin e mëngjesit aromën e bezdisur të qofteve e salsiçeve. 
Shqiptari i zgjuar
Në të vërtetë gjithë çishte duke ndodhur ishte pjella e fantazisë së një emigrannti nga Shqipëria e veriut. Ai, duke nuhatur se pikërisht para Buckingam Palace mund të korreshin të holla duke u shitur turistëve hot-dog, qofte e të tjera të ngjashme, e provon në terren. Kështu, fillimisht me një tezgë që e mbante në krahë, ai arrin të fitojë nga turistët në një ditë pagën e një muaji. Më tej i shkon mendja të përdorë një karrocë duke e bërë punën më komode. Porse pikërisht në momentin kur për herë për parë në jetën e vet po shikonte aq shumë të ardhura, stilin ia kopjuan shqiptarë të tjerë. Atëherë ai lë karrocën dhe i përzë, i ndihmuar nga trupi gjigand, të cilin ia kishte falur natyra. Porse të nesërmen mendja i pjell një rreng më të madh. Bie dakord me bashkëatdhetarët që dëshironin të fitonin një vend pune para Buckingam Palace kundrejt shpërblimit. Kështu të gjithë ata që donin të shisnin qofte, duhet ti paguanin shifra që shkonin deri në 10 mijë paund (18 milionë lekë të vjetra) për një metër katror vend ku vendosej karroca. Pra në fillim të shekullit të ri, në zemër të Anglisë, pranë dritares ku fle Mbretëresha, shqiptarët realizuan shitblerjen më fantastike të dëgjuar ndonjëherë.
Telashet
Por fati nuk do u shkonte gjithmonë nga pas shitësve të paparë të qofteve nën dritaret e dhomave të Mbretëreshës së Anglisë, edhe pse për gati tre vite ai gjithsesi u rreshtohet në krah. Kjo falë një avokati të zgjuar anglez, mik i shqiptarëve. Sa herë që shoqëroheshin në polici dhe tentohej procedimi penal, në ndihmë të shqiptarëve vinte avokati i nderuar dhe u tundte para syve zbatuesve të ligjit një nen të Kushtetutës që thoshte përafërsisht: Toka është e Mbretëreshës dhe e të gjithëve. Sipas avokatit, shqiptarët mund të shisnin si ambulantë para Buckingam Palace, pasi toka ishte e të gjithëve dhe policia nuk kishte të drejtë të ndërhynte. Por një ditë të bukur Parlamanti, vetëm për këtë shkak, u detyrua të ndryshonte ligjin, më saktë të shtonte diçka më tepër në vazhdim të të njëjtit ligj. Një ditë më pas furgona të shumtë me policë, por edhe pothuaj të gjitha mediat e Londrës, pritën të fillonte spektakli i arrestimit të shqiptarëve që shisnin qofte, por nuk u ndezi. Të lajmëruar në kohë për ndryshimin e ligjit në Parlamemt, ata kishin ardhur para Buckingam Palace, por pa tezgat e karrocat e qofteve. Me duar në xhepa, por në humor, ditën e fundit të pranisë së tyre para pallatit të Mbretëreshës, ata e kaluan duke u tallur e bërë karshillëk policëve të shumtë.   

*Express   *

----------


## CEZARND

,,,,su be kjameti,,,, e po ajo kenga "ne ato maja rripa rripa nje here,,,,, nuk ka dal kot . ata shiten token tone edhe ne ju shesim te tyre biles ne Londer  lolololo

----------

